# Solved: msn photo album virus any help much appreciated :)



## dannyb92 (Apr 13, 2007)

i was on msn and in my stupidity i accepted a photo album and it appears to be a virus and it keeps sending the file to all my online contacts. this makes my pc freeze till its finished sending it to everyone , then once its sent it out msn is really slow and i cannot talk to the people i think its bin sent to. this is really annoying and i dont no how to remove it.
any help will be much appreciated thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

* *Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## dannyb92 (Apr 13, 2007)

i tried to download hijack this but it says web page cannot be found 
i dont no y can u give me any help with that? 
thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try this link: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html


----------



## dannyb92 (Apr 13, 2007)

alright thanks ill run it and post the log
thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## dannyb92 (Apr 13, 2007)

here is my log file

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 11:34:00 PM, on 16/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\common\CAVASpy\cavasm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Comodo AntiVirus\CMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\LaunchPad\CLPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Javasoft\JRE\1.3.1\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Comodo AntiVirus\Cavaud.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wisptis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\utils,apps\M3\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cnfgCav] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Comodo AntiVirus\CMain.exe" " /login"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Comodo Launch Pad Tray] C:\Program Files\Comodo\LaunchPad\CLPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StatusClient] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TomcatStartup] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\hpbpsttp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PowerBar] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\Multimedia Launcher\PowerBar.exe" /AtBootTime
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {25EBFA7E-A624-487D-AD62-BD7EE060B2D7} - http://supernatural.ten.com.au/entriq/cab/NetworkTen_3_5_0_3.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://dannyb92.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-US/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE7D2BF2-D173-4CE2-9DAF-15EA153B5B43} - http://supernatural.ten.com.au/entriq/cab/Entriq_3_5_2_2_Silent.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O21 - SSODL: rdihost - {9B98E7C1-6D10-40EE-8A0F-9CB0DB48588D} - rdihost.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Comodo Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware Service - Comodo Inc. - C:\Program Files\Comodo\common\CAVASpy\cavasm.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 8471 bytes

if u can help me remove this virus i will be very happy  
thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Please Download MsnVirRem.exe to your desktop from one of the following mirrors.

Mirror 1
Mirror 2
Mirror 3

First close any other programs you have running as this will require a reboot
Double click *MsnVirRem.exe* to run it
Once open, click the button labelled "*Search and Destroy*"
*<<*Your computer will now be scanned for Infected Files*>>*
When scanning is finished you will be prompted to reboot only if infected, Click *OK*
Now click the "*REBOOT*" Button.
After the Reboot, you WILL receive file not found errors (usually 4) please acknowledge them and continue.
A Message should popup from *MsnVirRem* if not, double click the program again and it will finish
Please Post the contents of *C:\msnvirrem.log* along with a fresh *HijackThis log*

Download the Trial version of *Superantispyware Pro (SAS)*: 
http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispyware.html?rid=3132

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
· It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
· Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
· Click the Scanning Control tab.
· Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o Close browsers before scanning
o Scan for tracking cookies
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o Please leave the others unchecked.
o Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
· On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
· On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
· On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
· Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
· After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
· Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
· It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
· To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
· Click close and close again to exit the program.
· Please paste that information here for me with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## dannyb92 (Apr 13, 2007)

i ran it twice and it found no viruses or infected files

MsnVirRem Log by Skate_Punk_21

Please Note: any existing old logs will have now been renamed to msnvirremOLD.log

Fix running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\utils,apps
17/04/2007 
4:47:15 PM 

---Infection Files Found---

NO INFECTION FILES FOUND - Cleaning Aborted.

i dont rly need to post a hjt log tho do i?
ill get the spyware thing and try that then post a hjt log
thanks for helping  :up:


----------



## dannyb92 (Apr 13, 2007)

alright heres the spyware log ill post a hjt log after

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
Generated 04/17/2007 at 07:54 PM

Application Version : 3.6.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 3220
Trace Rules Database Version: 1230

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 02:45:46

Memory items scanned : 402
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5776
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 66165
File threats detected : 59

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

Adware.Lop-Gen
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ADMINISTRATOR\LOCAL SETTINGS\TEMP\BIS729.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\BONESTUPIDKNOBROAD\SEEKSUPPORT.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{C4FE271E-8CD9-40B8-BA0E-48E767A063BB}\RP73\A0006284.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{C4FE271E-8CD9-40B8-BA0E-48E767A063BB}\RP73\A0006285.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{C4FE271E-8CD9-40B8-BA0E-48E767A063BB}\RP73\A0006286.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{C4FE271E-8CD9-40B8-BA0E-48E767A063BB}\RP73\A0006287.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{C4FE271E-8CD9-40B8-BA0E-48E767A063BB}\RP73\A0006288.EXE

if this virus is gone ill be very apreciative and tell all my frends hoo r infected to come here and get help 
thanks


----------



## dannyb92 (Apr 13, 2007)

ok heres the hjt log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 8:21:29 PM, on 17/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Comodo\common\CAVASpy\cavasm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Comodo AntiVirus\CMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\LaunchPad\CLPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Javasoft\JRE\1.3.1\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Comodo AntiVirus\Cavaud.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\utils,apps\M3\ds\Movie_Files\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cnfgCav] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Comodo AntiVirus\CMain.exe" " /login"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Comodo Launch Pad Tray] C:\Program Files\Comodo\LaunchPad\CLPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StatusClient] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TomcatStartup] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\hpbpsttp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PowerBar] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\Multimedia Launcher\PowerBar.exe" /AtBootTime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {25EBFA7E-A624-487D-AD62-BD7EE060B2D7} - http://supernatural.ten.com.au/entriq/cab/NetworkTen_3_5_0_3.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://dannyb92.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-US/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE7D2BF2-D173-4CE2-9DAF-15EA153B5B43} - http://supernatural.ten.com.au/entriq/cab/Entriq_3_5_2_2_Silent.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O21 - SSODL: rdihost - {9B98E7C1-6D10-40EE-8A0F-9CB0DB48588D} - rdihost.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Comodo Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware Service - Comodo Inc. - C:\Program Files\Comodo\common\CAVASpy\cavasm.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 8631 bytes

is the virus gone yet?
thanks soo much for helping me this far  :up: 
is there any way you can give people ratings or points?
thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*O21 - SSODL: rdihost - {9B98E7C1-6D10-40EE-8A0F-9CB0DB48588D} - rdihost.dll (file missing)*

Reboot. How are things now?


----------



## dannyb92 (Apr 13, 2007)

here is a new hjt log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 7:23:37 AM, on 18/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Comodo\common\CAVASpy\cavasm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Comodo AntiVirus\CMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\LaunchPad\CLPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Javasoft\JRE\1.3.1\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Comodo AntiVirus\Cavaud.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\utils,apps\M3\ds\Movie_Files\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cnfgCav] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Comodo AntiVirus\CMain.exe" " /login"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Comodo Launch Pad Tray] C:\Program Files\Comodo\LaunchPad\CLPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StatusClient] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\Apache Tomcat 4.0\webapps\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TomcatStartup] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox2.0\hpbpsttp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PowerBar] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink DVD Solution\Multimedia Launcher\PowerBar.exe" /AtBootTime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [TSClientMSIUninstaller] cmd.exe /C "cscript %systemroot%\Installer\TSClientMsiTrans\tscuinst.vbs" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {25EBFA7E-A624-487D-AD62-BD7EE060B2D7} - http://supernatural.ten.com.au/entriq/cab/NetworkTen_3_5_0_3.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://dannyb92.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-US/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE7D2BF2-D173-4CE2-9DAF-15EA153B5B43} - http://supernatural.ten.com.au/entriq/cab/Entriq_3_5_2_2_Silent.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Comodo Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware Service - Comodo Inc. - C:\Program Files\Comodo\common\CAVASpy\cavasm.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 8461 bytes

i have not seen any trace of this virus now and msn has been starting up at a quicker speed now 
i think the virus is gone 
thank you soo much for helping me :up: 
im so glad its gone now


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome 

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer.

Turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------



## dannyb92 (Apr 13, 2007)

ok thank you soo much for all ur help cheeseball   :up:


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

My pleasure :up:


----------

